# The 50 Worst Cars Of All Time !!



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I just came across this article on line and got a good laugh. This guy is hilarious as he describes some of the ugliest, dumbest, most ill-conceived pieces of junk to ever hit the road. What's even funnier is if you actually owned, or knew someone who owned one of these disasters.

Yugo here, Yugo there, Yugo everywhere - NOT!! (the poor owner actually cried over that one...)

http://www.time.com/time/specials/2007/1,2...1658545,00.html


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Not that I expected any different from Time/CNN, but it sure didn't take long for the editorializing to start:

The Model T - whose mass production technique was the work of engineer William C. Klann, who had visited a slaughterhouse's "disassembly line" - conferred to Americans the notion of automobility as something akin to natural law, a right endowed by our Creator. A century later, the consequences of putting every living soul on gas-powered wheels are piling up, from the air over our cities to the sand under our soldiers' boots.

And it continued&#8230;

The LM002 is the forerunner of another large and unnecessary SUV

In its very success, the Ford Explorer is responsible for setting this country on the spiral of vehicular obesity that we are still contending with today.

Dubbed the Ford "Valdez" by the Sierra Club

9/11 - an event whose causes were tangled in America's unquenchable thirst for oil - the Hummer H2 sent all the wrong signals. It was/is arrogantly huge, overtly militaristic, openly scornful of the common good.

Like I need Ted Turner or his ilk making my value judgements for me.

Sluggo


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

I agree with Sluggo on this one. I finished that article and all I saw was an agenda. The notion of blaming the Ford Explorer and Excursion for all our problems in the world is ridiculous. I'm sure if they were king for a day our free market economy would be a lot less free with the federal government regulating us to death. Turner and his kind are very judgemental and like all liberals know what is best for me. No thanks.

Vince out


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah, but they did have some total junk cars on that list....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, a car is the Worst when it started the automobile revolution and allowed the middle class the right to private transportation?








I suppose only the rich should be able to drive cars even today?!?!









Plus, the writer can't even stay on his biased agenda because after slamming the model T because everyone bought one, then he lists the Edsel that no one bought. This guy doesn't even make any sense.









I also like that Explorer get's blamed for the SUV revoulution. Last I checked, Jeep was still taking credit for it and Ford gets all of the blame


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Your right Nathan, the Cheorkee was one of the first SUV. With full time 4wd and a 360 V-8 it drank gas like my drunk brother. I think the chevy carry-all/suburban might have been before that. Or was the Jeep panel truck first?? I cant remember.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

I miss my chevette. I wish I could find one now. Dont get me wrong I love my 2500 but the commute to work and the storage that little chevette had I just miss it.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Jeez, you Ford guys - switch back to regular coffee - you'll be a lot less grumpy.

Without trying to read any politics into it, the article is written by a longtime car critic who is a syndicated columnist and writes for the LA Times. I thought some of his descriptions were exactly what they were supposed to be, tongue-in-cheek - and funny.

Never mind......


----------



## Ahumadas (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow! I thought they would have mentioned the AMC Eagle as one of the worst cars in the 80s. With them being 4x4, they were very popular here in Alaska but I think they've all rusted away by now. I remember my aunt buying an "SX4" Coupe / Sport edition. I used to think it was the ugliest thing I'd ever seen.

A friend of mine also had another fine AMC product called the Gremlin. That was as ugly as the Matador and Eagle put together.

Jim


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Woo Hoo the Ford Pinto made the list!







My sister and I had a love/hate relationship with the 1973 Pinto Hatchback our parents bought for us to drive in high school. On the love side was the independence of being able to drive







ourselves to school, instead of riding the bus, when we were involved in sports or other after school activities.







On the hate side was never knowing when the darn car was going to break down and strand us on the side of the road.







Since this was before the days of cell phones, we had to make sure we always had quarters with us in case we had to use a pay phone to call home.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Time magazine? Nah I won't even waste my time, might as well read the Enquirer IMHO. I don't bother with anything related to Chicken Noodle News networks


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

As a Chevy/Gmc sub owner, the Suburban came out in 1934. http://www.4wheelsuv.com/ . The Willys-overland Jeep came out in the 1940's http://www.willysoverland.com/index.php/WO/history/ .James


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I'm a Ford guy, and he seems to dis the GM products just as much. Although, I'll take exception to the Excursion- There are more gas guzzling E-250/350 V-10 delivery vans running around than the 'scursion, but... Anyway, what about.... THE MATADOR! that has got to be the most butt-ugly car around!
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...l%3Den%26sa%3DG


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

My brother inlaw had a MATADOR in collage what a p.o.s. you would be driving and it would stall and he would hit the horn and it would start back up. It had a short in the column. I'd like to find a AMX or Javelin. James


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Ahumadas said:


> Wow! I thought they would have mentioned the AMC Eagle as one of the worst cars in the 80s. With them being 4x4, they were very popular here in Alaska but I think they've all rusted away by now. I remember my aunt buying an "SX4" Coupe / Sport edition. I used to think it was the ugliest thing I'd ever seen.
> 
> A friend of mine also had another fine AMC product called the Gremlin. That was as ugly as the Matador and Eagle put together.
> 
> Jim


Jim,
I'm with you about the AMC Eagle not making the list. One of the first mid-size 4WD SUV's to hit the market, I had one in '81. Used it to 4 wheel at the beach, or attempt to 4 wheel. I met a person this weekend who actually COLLECTS and restores AMC's. Said the Eagle is worth $$ now. Go figure!!
david


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, I have owned 6 of the cars on the list!

Hey they all weren't that bad, OK maybe the Corvair was a little scary at high speeds, like anything over 30 mph. I did however manage to put over 350,000 miles on the Gremlin! We had the Pinto with a V6 and a standard tranny, it went like a scared rabbit on speed, the biggest problem was keeping rubber on it, my wife has a heavy foot and tires lasted about 6 months.

Steve


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Had a bud with an Eagle SX-4.. Didnt like the power....

Put in a 401 out of an old Javilin...

Beat the pants off of Corvettes everytime.. It was a cool lil car with a real engine..

I liked the article. It was great to see some of the mistakes and see how the auto has changed.. Screw all the politics.. I liked the pics!

Everyone has there picks and reasons of the 50 worst.. This is just one mans view, so I'm not knocking his reasoning..

Great article to read!

Thanks for posting that!
Carey


----------



## Kamm (Apr 27, 2007)

If my family and I were to fly to our holiday destinations we would burn much more fuel and add more Co2 to the environment than pulling our Outback around the country. Where is the list for the worst Airplane/airline/air travellers?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> Jeez, you Ford guys - switch back to regular coffee - you'll be a lot less grumpy.
> 
> Without trying to read any politics into it, the article is written by a longtime car critic who is a syndicated columnist and writes for the LA Times. I thought some of his descriptions were exactly what they were supposed to be, tongue-in-cheek - and funny.
> 
> Never mind......


Sorry, I just picked three examples that I was familiar with. I'm sure GM was hit equally hard.

LA Times huh?!?! I missed that detail. I guess I don't need to say anything else









Everyone have a nice day!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> My brother inlaw had a MATADOR in collage what a p.o.s. you would be driving and it would stall and he would hit the horn and it would start back up. It had a short in the column. I'd like to find a AMX or Javelin. James


Here's the alternative Matador; the Dodge. Had one of these babies...

http://www.answers.com/topic/dodgemat60ad-jpg

Sluggo


----------

